# Is there anybody who thinks this music isn't great?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I would like to express a negative opinion, but I'm afraid that if I do, I'll wake up with a dead horse in my bed.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

One of the Morricone things I like, for sure.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2019)

Well, I'm not really a Morricone fan, though I have enjoyed some of the movies which he has scored - notably _The Thing _(which inspired Tarantino's _Hateful Eight_, apparently)


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I’m a great fan of Morricone because he has a sense of humor.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Room2201974 said:


> I would like to express a negative opinion, but I'm afraid that if I do, I'll wake up with a dead horse in my bed.


You might as well find the Bride AKA Black Mamba at your porch with a giant Japanese sword while Charles Bronson is playing the harmonica in the background. Good news is that the last rites will be given by Jeremy Irons AKA Gabriel: all is well that ends well.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

While not "great," I do find this music rather amusing.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

millionrainbows said:


> While not "great," I do find this music rather amusing.


I find this music very depressing.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

As with the vast majority of soundtrack music, within the context of of the film, it might be great. 

But for me, soundtracks do not hold up on their own as great music, without the film, with a few exceptions.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

MacLeod said:


> Well, I'm not really a Morricone fan, though I have enjoyed some of the movies which he has scored - notably _The Thing _(which inspired Tarantino's _Hateful Eight_, apparently)


Morricone scored "Hateful Eight", too.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Not a very interesting piece. And stuck in the 60s like Henry Mancini, and so much other very dated material. But at least Mancini's stuff is tuneful.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

He's made better pieces.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

The Sicilian Clan
(20th Century Fox Records, 1970)

"The gangster movie has been another consistent theme In Morricone’s soundtrack career, stretching from this 1970 release onto his widely heard successes for The Untouchables and Once Upon A Time In America. 

The Sicilian Clan set the precedent, and the main theme is one of his most iconic, be it played surf guitar style, or on the vibraphone. Alessandro Alessandroni was a central tenet of Morricone’s box of sound effects, providing the distinctive howl for The Good The Bad and The Ugly, and he again shows his importance here as whistler and jaw harpist. 

John Zorn having taken influence from many of Morricone’s works gave a nod to this particular soundtrack with a cover on ‘Naked City’."

The film really was quite good...


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes, and I can say that without having any idea of what it is or without clicking on the link. There's nothing that everybody likes, and I'm guessing there's nothing everybody hates either. 

Anyway, I clicked, and I pretty much agree with the semi-negative opinion that I vary rarely have interest in soundtracks outside of their films. This isn't an exception, and there are other Morricone pieces I like better anyway; Once Upon a Time in America is one of my favorite films and no small part of that is thanks to Morricone's score.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

I prefer Harmonica Man


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Simon Moon said:


> As with the vast majority of soundtrack music, within the context of of the film, it might be great.
> 
> But for me, soundtracks do not hold up on their own as great music, without the film, with a few exceptions.


I never watched the movie but listening to this soundtrack, I feel like commiting suicide. I find it extremely depressing myself.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

DeepR said:


> He's made better pieces.


For me, this is very best.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

atsizat said:


> I never watched the movie but listening to this soundtrack, I feel like commiting suicide. I find it extremely depressing myself.


----------

